# Enclosure fixup!



## kissyhissy (3 d ago)

After over a decade of begging, I'm finally being allowed to get a snake (big woop!) by my mum. I ended up buying an enclosure for £50 off facebook marketplace because it was the biggest one I could find. The only downside is that the lid was broken, meaning I have to fix it myself in a way that's structurally sound enough to withstand a snake trying to get out. Part of the agreement is that I make 100% sure the snake has no chance of escaping, my poor ma's terrified of the thing eating one of the chihuahuas (lol). I'm not an expert on DIY, but I know that drilling a sheet of perspex onto the top will just crack the perspex and the enclosure, but I obviously need something more stable than just perspex weighed down with books lol. What would be the best way to add a sturdy lid to the top of an enclosure that can be locked from the outside and also be opened conveniently for feeding and such?
View attachment 370755

This is the mock-up of how I'm hoping to place some of the decor and such but I haven't got all the equipment and decor yet so nothing's concrete. The enclosure is 4ft lengthways and was used for a bearded dragon according to who I bought it from, hoping to get a ball python or dwarf boa so gonna look at some branches and such for climbing. the top of the enclosure is sort of divided in half by a beam, it was probably sold as a fish aquarium I'd guess


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Post up a photo of what you have bought as it doesn't sound like you have bought a wooden vivarium. Feeding from above is not a great idea, or at least not for lizards, although granted you want a snake.

You should have joined here before buying something - I would have thought you could get something for a lot less than £50, but hey ho.....


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know what you've bought, but it's not a snake vivarium


----------



## Fizzy1991 (8 mo ago)

you can drill Perspex you just have to use hardly any pressure and a sharp bit. And I echo what others have said this ain’t to good of a starting point you don’t realy want to be coming down on the snake from above . Glass also doesn't retain heat very well 👌 f you are determined to use this I would block 3 of the sides with foam and you will have to make a frame and hatch out of thick Perspex if it were me I’d sell it and use the money on a wooden viv with sliding front doors can mount over head heating that way as well can pick them up cheap enough on fb market pace or preloved


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Sell that and buy a proper vivarium, or keep it and get some fish.


----------

